# is it possible to build a indoor loft



## dingweding (Jun 2, 2012)

I do not have garden, so currently my fantails was kept in my balcony, it is not too big, but enough space so far. I never let the birds out, as the neighbour may complain

However the flat come with a massive walk-in wardrobe , a very strange one, it is connet to my sitting room, very very tall, at least 15 feet tall , with glass top, so all of sunlight, and it is about 8ft wide, and 10ft long. I do not use this wardrobe, so always wonder how can I use it to keep my fantail.

I tried once, put some birds inside the walk in wardrobe, they seems very happy, so far the main problem is , ventilation, as pigeon are very messy bird, make a lot dust, feather etc... although full of sunlight, I do not know how can I open a window there, and plus, it is so tall, I can not reach it at all.

any suggestion?


----------



## Rafael/PR (Sep 8, 2008)

how about a picture of it that will help alot to see what it all about


----------



## Greek Boy (Apr 12, 2010)

Yes I agree, give us a photo so we can see exactly what you are dealing with. Lots of luck in your new endeavor.-Nick


----------



## likebirds (Oct 22, 2012)

If you are renting I wouldnt reccommend it!


----------



## dingweding (Jun 2, 2012)

I own the flat, so I can do what I want, but I am very bad at diy.... I do not know whether the pic will help, as it is just like a tiny room with 4 walls and very tall glass ceiling, nothing special.

I also think I can open the top as small window... however, as the window will be so high, how can I suck the air outside? Maybe I install a very strong fan? will that manage to suck the dust outside?


----------



## dingweding (Jun 2, 2012)

well, if it won't work in this walk in wardrobe. Can I keep them in one of my spare bedroom? people must think I am crazy, but the bedroom is empty, kinda wasted, and my birds need space...

the room come with big window, so air flow should be enough.. However, the problem is still them, how can I keep out the dust and feather, esp I do not want to turn the whole flat into a messy loft, ideally once shut the door of this empty room, the rest of flat is normal...any suggestion?


----------

